# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Prolongar la vida de nuestras nucleares

## Matraco

> *El Gobierno está dispuesto a alargar la vida de las nucleares, incluida Garoña*
> El ministro de Industria ha dicho en la SER que la prolongación, propuesta por los sindicatos, no afecta a Garoña.- Sin embargo, fuentes de Moncloa incluyen también a la central nuclear burgalesa 
> 
> El Gobierno está dispuesto a prolongar la vida útil de todas las centrales nucleares, incluida Garoña. El Ejecutivo, según fuentes de Moncloa consultadas por la SER, condiciona este cambio de criterio a la consecución de un acuerdo global con los sindicatos.
> El ministro de Industria, Turismo y Comercio, Miguel Sebastián, ha pasado por los micrófonos de Hoy por hoy el mismo día que arranca en Madrid Fitur 2011, donde se ha mostrado optimista sobre la evolución de los datos turísticos. Sebastián ha manifestado su disposición a estudiar la propuesta de los sindicatos de ampliar la vida útil de las centrales nucleares a cambio de concesiones en el pacto social. A pesar de que el responsable de Industria ha asegurado en la SER que "no afecta a Garoña porque su cierre [previsto para 2013] es una decisión firme", fuentes de Moncloa aseguran que el Gobierno está dispuesto a prolongar también la vida de la central nuclear burgalesa.
> 
> Revisión de la vida útil de las centrales nucleares
> El ministro de Industria se ha mostrado dispuesto a estudiar la propuesta de los sindicatos de ampliar la vida útil de las centrales nucleares, que este miércoles adelanta el diario La Vanguardia, a cambio de concesiones en el pacto social y de las pensiones.
> "Si los sindicatos piden que haya una revisión de la vida útil de las centrales", ha dicho Sebastián, "es algo que se tendrá que analizar en su contexto general". Eso sí, el responsable de Industria asegura que "eso no afecta a Garoña porque su cierre ya es una decisión firme". Sin embargo, fuentes de Moncloa aseguran que el Gobierno está dispuesto a prolongar también la vida de la central nuclear burgalesa.
> ...


A mi todo esto me hace gracia:
- *Garoña*: Es imposible que continúe en activo, por su vejez, porque las empresas propietarias ya llevan un año invirtiendo y "desinvirtiendo" en ella con vistas al cierre, porque su cierre aliviará algo la actual sobre capacidad de producción de nuestro sistema eléctrico y porque además, eliminará algo de rigidez del sistema de producción dando más cabida a la variabilidad de la eólica... además su peso en el sistema productivo es ínfimo.

- *Construcción de nuevas centrales*: Simplemente es algo absurdo, son demasiado caras, ninguna de nuestras empresas sería capaz de asumir su coste, dependeríamos de empresas y tecnología extranjeras, necesitaría subvenciones y subidas del precio de la luz y las disponibilidades de uranio son menores de lo que sería su vida útil, no existe más cabida en el sistema eléctrico penínsular para más rigidez térmica, no existe demanda si no sobre capacidad de producción...

- *Cierre o prolongación de nuestras centrales*: Este debate simplemente no existe. No existe la posibilidad de cerrar las centrales que nos quedarán tras el cierre de Garoña. Estas instalaciones ya están más que amortizadas a todos los niveles y sería muchisimo más caro cerrarlas que mantenerlas, cada año mejora su capacidad de "quemar" uranio, aportan 1/5 de nuestra eléctricidad, aportan un suelo rigido a nuestra producción, son una de las 6 patas sobre las que se sustenta nuestra producción y todas y cada una de esas patas son fundamentales. Es imposible que tras Garoña veamos nuevos cierres de nucleares antes del año 2.030 cuando nuestras centrales comenzarán a cumplir la cincuentena de años y cuando muy probablemente ya existan un sin fin de formas de producción más limpias y baratas... todas las renovables a menos de la mitad del precio que cuestan hoy día, reciclaje de residuos nucleares, fusión...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> - *Garoña*: Es imposible que continúe en activo, por su vejez, porque las empresas propietarias ya llevan un año invirtiendo y "desinvirtiendo" en ella con vistas al cierre, porque su cierre aliviará algo la actual sobre capacidad de producción de nuestro sistema eléctrico y porque además, eliminará algo de rigidez del sistema de producción dando más cabida a la variabilidad de la eólica... además su peso en el sistema productivo es ínfimo.


Yo personalmente, le hubiera dejado otros 10 años más  :Embarrassment: 




> - *Cierre o prolongación de nuestras centrales*: [...] *Es imposible que tras Garoña veamos nuevos cierres de nucleares antes del año 2.030* fusión...


Debería ser así... pero mucho me temo, que más de un Gobierno va a utilizar este "arma" con tal de sacar votos  :Mad: , por lo que, no te extrañe que podamos ver más cierres antes de 2030  :Cool: 




> *fusión*...


Ufff... para esto todavía queda mucho. La fusión nuclear de forma controlada todavía está lejos de momento, vamos a ver qué pasa con el proyecto ITER dentro de unos cuantos años cuando ya esté operativo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Como el ITER "falle", ya nos podemos ir despidiendo de la fusión nuclear como fuente de energía, aparte de haber tirado *más de 10.000 millones de €* a la basura  :Frown: 

Pero vamos, poniéndonos en el mejor de los casos y que el ITER salga adelante y se demuestre que es viable, como mínimo, hasta el 2050 no podríamos ver reactores ya operativos para producir energía.

----------


## Matraco

Ok.

Por mi parte lo dicho sobre Garoña. No tinene cabida en el actual sistema producitivo y en mi opinión sólo es una erramienta para mejorar algo la nota de cara al examen de Kioto.

Con los cierres o prolongaciones del resto de centrales... creo que darán igual las tendencias políticas, simplemente los números no salen. Cerrarlas no es una opción real.

Bueno, Ok con lo de la fusión. Seguramente hasta 2.050 la fusión no dará sus frutos, pero ahí están las renovables cuyos precios caen en picado año tras año y que no tardarán mucho en ser más baratas que la nuclear.

----------


## sergi1907

CiU y PNV han logrado aprobar una enmienda transaccional en el Senado, con el apoyo de la mayor parte los grupos políticos, que abre la puerta a que se alargue la vida útil de las centrales nucleares más allá de 40 años. Llama la atención que esta enmienda está firmada también por el PP y el PSOE, cuando este tema ha sido la principal línea roja para firmar en esta legislatura un pacto de Estado en materia energética. Hoy, será votada en el Congreso bajo el paraguas de la ley de Economía Sostenible.
En su día, ya hubo una enmienda similar entre PSOE, CiU y PNV, pero como hubo polémica con la ley Sinde, los grupos nacionalistas la apartaron. Después se trató de recuperar esta idea en el pacto social, pero tras ser adelantada por La Vanguardia, se volvió a aplazar.
La actual modificación elimina una frase de la enmienda original que rezaba así: Mantener el calendario de operación de las centrales del parque nuclear existente, considerando el plazo de cuarenta años para el que fueron diseñadas y teniendo en cuenta el desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías, la seguridad del suministro eléctrico, los costes de generación eléctrica y las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero.
En el nuevo texto desaparece la referencia a los 40 años de vida útil, que es el motivo por el que se cierra Garoña, en la provincia de Burgos. Además, establece que habrá que determinar los niveles de participación de la energía nuclear en la cesta de generación energética.
La transaccional no pone en duda el cierre de Garoña, que será en el 2013 según el Gobierno central. Atañe a los ocho reactores nucleares restantes, ya que hasta pasado el ejercicio 2020 ninguno de ellos cumple la cuarentena. También señala el nuevo texto que el alargamiento de su vida útil tendrá que ser solicitado por los titulares de las centrales, en el marco de la legislación vigente.
La modificación también aclara que será el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear el organismo encargado de emitir un dictamen en función de los requisitos de seguridad nuclear y protección radiológica, la evolución de la demanda energética, el desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías, la seguridad de suministro eléctrico, los costes de generación eléctrica y las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero. Ahora, este organismo también tenía que emitir un veredicto, que no era vinculante.
En la justificación que acompaña la enmienda sobresalen dos motivos. Por una parte, que la limitación a priori de una vida útil de las centrales nucleares en la legislación española no aporta ninguna ventaja. Además, señala, tal limitación es contraria a las previsiones de la ley del Sector Eléctrico, por cuanto convierte la planificación en la actividad de generación en vinculante, frente al carácter de indicativa con el que está contemplada en la citada ley. El segundo argumento para las modificaciones es que limitar administrativamente la vida útil de las centrales nucleares resulta ineficiente desde el punto de vista económico. Por ello, se debe garantizar la operación de las instalaciones siempre y cuando los controles técnicos actualmente establecidos así lo dictaminaran.
Sea como sea, con el voto a favor del PSOE en el Senado se modifica la línea marcada por el presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, en política energética.
En palabras del portavoz económico de CiU en el Congreso, Josep Sánchez Llibre, hemos dado una solución moderna, que no cierra las puertas al uso de la energía nuclear más allá del año 2020.

http://www.flix.altanet.org/noticies...sNuclears.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es que no les queda más remedio que prolongar la vida de las centrales, las necesitamos sí o sí, son imprescindibles para nuestro sistema energético

Y aun así... sigo pensando que no estaría de más que estuviera prevista la construcción de algunas para sustituir a los reactores más antiguos cuando llegue su momento y tengan ya a sus espaldas muchos años. 

Nunca podremos depender exclusivamente de renovables. Siempre necesitaremos una fuente de energía fija y que tengamos asegurada, y por lo tanto, antes que carbón, fuel, gas natural, etc... prefiero que sea de origen nuclear.

----------


## Salut

A mi que me expliquen en qué cambia este texto la situación actual... ¿¿Es que a caso no se pueden renovar ya las licencias?? Tiene toda la pinta de ser un brindis al sol.

*@ F.Lazaro:* Sí que se puede tener un sistema renovable 100%, y de hecho no nos saldría nada caro (si no recuerdo mal, apenas un 0,5% del PIB... cuando en esta crisis se habrá destruido tranquilamente más del 5% del PIB).

Hay unos cuantos informes de la Universidad Pontificia de Comillas -hechos para Greenpeace- que lo explican todo bastante bien.

http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/es/...enovables-100/

^^ Y está hecho simplemente con una perspectiva de gestión de la oferta, cuando el potencial de gestión de la demanda sería BRUTAL.



De todas formas, admitiendo como hipótesis tu argumento de que es imposible tener un sistema eléctrico 100% renovable, la "solución" no sería una central nuclear, sino turbinas de gas y ciclos combinados. 

La razón es bien sencilla: la central nuclear produce la misma electricidad 24/365 (es "carga base", "no gestionable"), lo que la hace competir en el mismo nicho de mercado que las renovables -renovables y nucleares son excluyentes-. Para poder cubrir los días que no producen las renovables necesitas una central "gestionable", una central que puedas encender y apagar a voluntad. O en su defecto, muchísima capacidad de interconexión (la famosa _EuroGrid_).

 :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *@ F.Lazaro:* Sí que se puede tener un sistema renovable 100%, y de hecho no nos saldría nada caro (si no recuerdo mal, apenas un 0,5% del PIB... cuando en esta crisis se habrá destruido tranquilamente más del 5% del PIB).


No me gusta un sistema renovable 100%... :Embarrassment: 

A ver matizo esa expresión: por supuesto que me gustaría que nuestro sistema energético fuera renovable al 100%, pero hoy en día, y en futuro cercano, la verdad no lo veo. Ninguna de las renovables son fuentes de energía fijas y estables, sino que dependen del medio sobre el que obtienen la energía.

Si el medio no es favorable, que hacemos ¿nos quedamos a oscuras y que se paralice el país y todos sus sistemas vitales (hospitales, etc...)?

Sigo pensando que es necesario tener asegurado siempre un mínimo suministro de energía y que sea suficiente para mantener los sistemas vitales del país... y eso sólo se consigue a base de fuentes de energías fijas y estables, y las renovables de hoy en día, creo que no ofrecen esa garantía, con lo cual, puestos a elegir entre las convencionales, evidentemente tiro hacia la nuclear.

----------


## Salut

A ver, los sistemas más vitales suelen estar cubiertos de energía con grupos generadores propios... más que nada porque es relativamente "fácil" que falle la red de distribución eléctrica, y porque además casi siempre les sale más barato que comprar la electricidad de la red (a poco que os junteis unos vecinos también saldríais ganando comprando un pequeño generador... pillando un microCHP de esos, p.ej.).

Si consultas el enlace que te puse en la anterior respuesta, verías que la cuestión de la garantía de suministro no es para nada un problema con las renovables. Sobre todo a poco que combines tecnologías con una correlación favorable (eólica + solar), tecnologías renovables gestionables (hidráulica, biomasa...) y eches 4 cables hacia países vecinos -que también podrían ser perfectamente 100% renovables-.

Otra cosa que te puedo garantizar es que, por muy mal dadas que vengan, la generación renovable JAMÁS producirá 0 MW... podría cubrirte perfectamente todos esos servicios básicos que comentas (que no suelen suponer una carga excesiva para la red, incluso si no tuvieran grupos generadores propios).


De todas formas, esto que planteas es bastante irreal... tenemos hechas un monton de inversiones que dan para 30 años o más, y que aun tenemos que amortizar. Mucha tecnología renovable aún necesita un poco más de maduración. No va a haber ni de coña un cambio a 100% renovables de la noche a la mañana, sino como muy pronto en 2050.

Lo que sí que va a haber para 2020 es capacidad más que suficiente para sustituir al actual parque nuclear, sin que eso suponga problema alguno de cobertura de la demanda. Y salvo milagro en la industria del átomo, a mejor precio que meter nuevas centrales nucleares  :Wink:

----------


## pevema

Estoy de acuerdo con Salut con lo de las energías renovables 100% en un futuro, pero como dice F. Lázaro prefiero que para 2020 las renovables sustituyan a las energías convencionales, mucho mas contaminantes, que a la energía nuclear.

----------


## Salut

^^ No, si lo más probable es que para la década de 2020-2029 la única "convencional" (incluida nuclear) que no se haya podido sustituir sea la de regulación para picos de produccion... que esa no puede ni debe ser nuclear, sino ciclos combinados!  :Wink: 

Vamos, el año pasao la generación entre renovables y cogeneradores ya fue del 45% en la Península  :Stick Out Tongue: 
http://www.ree.es/sistema_electrico/...e_REE_2010.pdf

No estamos tan lejos como os pensais, de ese escenario tan deseable  :Smile:  Apenas llevamos 7 años apretando el acelerador del cambio!!

----------


## labanda

> Es que no les queda más remedio que prolongar la vida de las centrales, las necesitamos sí o sí, son imprescindibles para nuestro sistema energético
> 
> Y aun así... sigo pensando que no estaría de más que estuviera prevista la construcción de algunas para sustituir a los reactores más antiguos cuando llegue su momento y tengan ya a sus espaldas muchos años. 
> 
> Nunca podremos depender exclusivamente de renovables. Siempre necesitaremos una fuente de energía fija y que tengamos asegurada, y por lo tanto, antes que carbón, fuel, gas natural, etc... prefiero que sea de origen nuclear.


Yo no me niego a lo nuclear sin motivos.

1º en España esta permitido desde 1997 hacer más centrales nucleares, si no hacen ninguna es por que no les sale rentable, no por que no les dejen como quieren hacer creer a la opinión pública y por lo visto han conseguido.

2º si quieren ampliar la vida util (cosa peligrosa, cuando un producto se hace para que tenga una vida util x y la queremos ampliar, hay que remozarla y gastar dinero, las electricas no quieren gastarse un duro) ademas alguien se la jugaria con una maquina que puede provocar un chernovil, por producir más energia unos cuantos años (yo desde luego no lo haria).

3º las centrales con su ciclo de vida estan planeadas para que esten amortizadas y obtengan beneficios durante su vida util, es decir que si les ampliamos la "Vida", los beneficios extra no deben ser para las Electricas sino para el Estado y sus ciudadanos que somos quienes les hemos dejado la proroga, quienes corremos los riesgos y quienes pagariamos los platos rotos.

4º las centrales fueron un negociazo para las Electricas, El Estado corre con parte de los gastos para construirlas, "Ellas" se llevan los beneficios, y las enchufan al "Pool" para cobrar como cara la energia que ellas producen por nada, y cuando llega su fin , es el Estado nuevamente quien se hace cargo del ATF y de mantener durante miles de año esas instalaciones, ¿ quien no montaria asi su negocio?, 

Antes de hacer el debate nuclear SI ó No hagamos primero las preguntas correctas y aclaremos quien paga la nuclear y quien se queda con los beneficios

----------


## Matraco

Hasta la década de los 30 no podremos prescindir de nuestros actuales reactores, ni económica, ni energéticamente (no es una opinión, simplemente es así)... y en la década de los 30 no podremos construir nuevos reactores, ni económicamente (ni por cuenta privada, ni pública, exactamente igual que ahora), pero afortunadamente las renovables serán más accesibles, baratas y rápidas.

Hoy día un nuevo mega reactor de última generación requiere unos 6.000 mll. de euros y unos 6 años de obras en los que las empresas no amortizan un duro... un aerogenerador puede costar 1 mll. de euros y comienza a amortizarse al instante y además con prioridad para acceder a la covertura del mercado... ¿¿¿Donde invertiriais vostros??? 
Todos los países desarrollados que han anunciado nuevos reactores para sustituir a otros obsoletos también han anunciado al mismo tiempo, subidas de la luz, subvenciones, avales públicos, etc, es decir que contrariamente a lo que se suele pregonar la nuclear es tan cara que directamente es inasumible salvo en casos de extremisima necesidad... hoy por hoy, nosotros tenemos una sobre capacidad de producción y exportamos electricidad a nuestros 4 vecinos, incluida la superpotencia nuclear, Francia.
Además en la década de los 30 el finito uranio habrá alcanzado unos precios inasumibles y la durabilidad de las reservas disponibles será inferior al periodo de amortización de un nuevo reactor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hasta la década de los 30 no podremos prescindir de nuestros actuales reactores, ni económica, ni energéticamente (no es una opinión, simplemente es así)... y en la década de los 30 no podremos construir nuevos reactores, ni económicamente (ni por cuenta privada, ni pública, exactamente igual que ahora), pero afortunadamente las renovables serán más accesibles, baratas y rápidas.
> 
> Hoy día un nuevo mega reactor de última generación requiere unos 6.000 mll. de euros y unos 6 años de obras en los que las empresas no amortizan un duro... un aerogenerador puede costar 1 mll. de euros y comienza a amortizarse al instante y además con prioridad para acceder a la covertura del mercado... *¿¿¿Donde invertiriais vostros???*
> 
> [...]


A todo ésto he dejado un mensaje (nº 63) en el hilo Interconexiones, bombeos y regulación de la red eléctrica en general, por lo que no voy a repetir lo mismo aquí, pongo la dirección directa a ese mensaje y listo  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

> *LUIS ATIENZA Presidente de Red Eléctrica de España
> "No hay hueco para más nucleares hasta finales de los años veinte"*
> 
> _Luis Atienza es un buen árbitro en la pugna que vive el sector energético, con gasistas y renovables enfrentados y con todo el mundo forzando sus cifras y necesidades. La empresa que preside, Red Eléctrica de España, tiene como objetivo que no haya apagones y por eso Atienza pondera ventajas e inconvenientes de las tecnologías_
> 
> Luis Atienza (Trespaderne, Burgos, 1957) huye de posiciones maximalistas, de buenos y malos, de nuclear sí o no. Valora los beneficios de la eólica y critica los excesos de la solar; *apuesta por mantener las nucleares existentes, pero advierte de que no hay necesidad de nuevas plantas*. Un tipo comedido en un sector de excesos.
> 
> 
> *Pregunta. ¿España ha ido demasiado rápido con las renovables o es una visión interesada?*
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econo...pepieco_10/Tes


^^ Me ha llamado mucho la atención que uno de los principales argumentos que usa contra la fotovoltaica es que se instalan rapidísimo, en oposición al largo tiempo de maduración de la termosolar. Entiendo en parte su posición como gestor de la red eléctrica, pero eso que él llama "problema" me parece más bien una ventaja: demuestra una capacidad de respuesta magnífica frente a cualquier desequilibrio en el parque generador  :Wink: 

Por cierto, que a medida que avance la termosolar es muy probable que esta tecnología también gane mucho en modularidad (gracias a los motores Stirling) y sea igualmente rápida de instalar. Lo quiera o no, el Sr. Atienza tendrá que cambiar muy pronto la mentalidad de todo su equipo... para adaptarse a un modelo de producción eléctrica descentralizada.

Es normal cierta resistencia al cambio, máxime cuando el actual modelo es muy cómodo para el gestor de la red. Pero el cambio es inevitable  :Smile:

----------


## Matraco

^^ Ojala se descentralizase algo la producción, la verdad.

Atienza ya dijo en su día que "En el mercado eléctrico español no había sitio para más termica rigida" y ahora se reafirma diciendo que "No hay hueco para más nucleares hasta finales de los años veinte". La cosa está meridianamente clara y más clara la deja el Sr. Atienza.

A ver que pasa con los sistemas de acumulación (sales, cntrales reversibles, acumuladores químicos, interconexiones...) y de producción mixta (solares + gas o biogas).

A mi lo que más me choca es la pregunta de si "España a ido demasiado rápido con las renovables"... ¡Y se pregunta ahora en plena crisis petrolífera!

----------


## ramon

Yo creo que la energía solar del presente es aquella que no recibe subvenciones por la producción y para ello debería de facilitarse los trámites administrativos para que un particular vendiese electricidad doméstica. ¿Cuántos ciudadanos estarían dispuestos a tener un aerogenerador de última generación ultrasilencioso en sus propiedades o una placa solar en el tejado de su casa, o en los cristales de su oficina  y limpiar así su conciencia?. Podría concebirse como un tipo de voluntariado gratuito realizado a la sociedad, una concienciación ecológica. Podría subvencionarse su instalación pero no su producción. Pero claro está el lobbit de las eléctricas.

----------


## ramon

Para remediar de carencia de base terminológica de mi última intervención de ayer, añadir que me refería a la proliferación de la  Miniéolica fotofoltaica sobre techo vivienda.

----------


## Matraco

... estamos asistiendo a la ruidosa y estremecedora muerte de la nuclear en el primer mundo. Adios a todos los planes para nievos reactores y probanlemente a la prolongación dela vid de las centrales existentes.

----------


## perdiguera

^^ Pues si, parece que resulta que a todas las nucleares les va a ocurrir lo mismo que a las de Japón. 
Parece que los terremotos de magnitud 8,9 o 9 y los tsunamis de altura de olas de 10m. están al orden del día repartidos por toda la geografía terrestre. (ironía por si alguien no la entiende)
¡Cuántos hay que se aprovechan para pescar en ríos revueltos!.
¡Cuánta desinformación se nos suministra!.
A veces dan ganas de apagar ciertos medios de desinformación.
Seamos, aunque sea por una vez nada más, un poco más serios.

----------


## Luján

Hay que preguntarse y responderse:

¿Cuántas plantas nucleares hay en Japón?: si mal no recuerdo 17
y de todas esas ¿Cuántas han sentido el terremoto?: las 17
¿Cuántas han tenido problemas graves tras el terremoto?: 1

Por un 5.88% de las plantas nucleares de Japón se cuestiona esta forma de generar energía en todo el mundo.

Así nos va.

----------


## No Registrado

Lo de menos es ahora plantearse la cuestión nuclear, primero hay que desear que los daños, que ya son grandes en Fukushima, sean los menos posibles.

Ahora bien, tan demagógico es ahora decir que todas las centrales nucleares son inseguras como emplear el argumento de que sólo un 5,88% han fallado.

El argumento es simple, el fallo de una sola, causa tantos daños y a tan largo plazo, que supera cualquier otra catástrofe.

Y además, lo que se está demostrando es que ante una situación límite, que puede ser un terremoto (aunque haya sido tremendo el de Japón), un acto terrorista, fallo técnico, o cualquier variable, en cuanto no funcionan los sistemas de refrigeración, el desastre es de una magnitud inimaginable.

Y eso nos tiene que hacer pensar, si bien la energía nuclear no se puede eliminar de un plumazo, sí hay que ir pensando en no prorrogar centrales como la de Garoña (gemela a la de Fukushima), aplaudir el cierre de Zorita (a fecha de hoy, desde el 2006 sigue enfriándose el reactor) e invertir en el desarrollo de fuentes más seguras y menos peligrosas.

----------


## Luján

> Lo de menos es ahora plantearse la cuestión nuclear, primero hay que desear que los daños, que ya son grandes en Fukushima, sean los menos posibles.
> 
> Ahora bien, tan demagógico es ahora decir que todas las centrales nucleares son inseguras como emplear el argumento de que sólo un 5,88% han fallado.
> 
> El argumento es simple, el fallo de una sola, causa tantos daños y a tan largo plazo, que supera cualquier otra catástrofe.
> 
> Y además, lo que se está demostrando es que ante una situación límite, que puede ser un terremoto (aunque haya sido tremendo el de Japón), un acto terrorista, fallo técnico, o cualquier variable, en cuanto no funcionan los sistemas de refrigeración, el desastre es de una magnitud inimaginable.
> 
> Y eso nos tiene que hacer pensar, si bien la energía nuclear no se puede eliminar de un plumazo, sí hay que ir pensando en no prorrogar centrales como la de Garoña (gemela a la de Fukushima), aplaudir el cierre de Zorita (a fecha de hoy, desde el 2006 sigue enfriándose el reactor) e invertir en el desarrollo de fuentes más seguras y menos peligrosas.


Lo que no puede hacerse es plantear esas situaciones límite tan a la ligera.

Afortunadamente, los fallos técnicos son cada vez menos y de menor importancia, gracias a la redundancia de los elementos de seguridad.

Garoña es gemela de Fukushima en cuanto a su reactor, y es muy segura. Ha hecho falta un terremoto de 9º para dañarla considerablemente. Estos terremotos en España son muy (pero que muy) improbables. Por otro lado, Sólo hay una central nuclear en España que está al alcance de un tsunami, pero en una zona igualmente poco propensa a ellos.

En cuanto a los ataques terroristas, una simple bomba no haría más que cosquillas a una central nuclear. Para producir daños de consideración tendría que dañar la vasija del reactor, que se encuentra dentro de un edificio muy bien protegido, y/o dañar simultáneamente TODOS los circuitos de refrigeración y control.

Actualmente, España necesita de las centrales nucleares para generar electricidad. Es un hecho. Sólo si las renovables ampliaran su capacidad de generación se podría plantear el cierre de las que quedan.


El argumento "simple" no lo es tanto. No sólo puedes pensar en las consecuencias de un fallo, sino en la probabilidad del mismo. Si bien las primeras son muchas y muy graves, la segunda es muy escasa.

El riesgo debería calcularse como la probabilidad de un suceso por la gravedad del mismo. No sólo como la gravedad del mismo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay que preguntarse y responderse:
> 
> ¿Cuántas plantas nucleares hay en Japón?: si mal no recuerdo 17
> y de todas esas ¿Cuántas han sentido el terremoto?: las 17
> ¿Cuántas han tenido problemas graves tras el terremoto?: 1
> 
> Por un 5.88% de las plantas nucleares de Japón se cuestiona esta forma de generar energía en todo el mundo.
> 
> *Así nos va*.


Esto lo llevo "temiendo" desde que empezó todo... :Frown: 

A todo lo que has añadido, sólo añadiría una cosa más.

Bastante es que una infraestructura, haya aguantado todo eso. Nuestro amigo perdiguera, dados sus conocimientos y su experiencia profesional, seguro nos puede hablar más profundo sobre el tema, pero que una infraestructura, por mucha norma sismorresistente que aplique, que aguante, a saber, un movimiento telúrico de 9.0 Ritcher, un tremendo tsunami y cientos de réplicas, muchas de ellas bastante fuertes, y que la central no se hiciera _añicos_ tras todo eso, creo que es todo un logro de la ingeniería y de la física.

Si dicen que la de la central de Garoña es similar a la de Fukushima, desde luego, duermo tranquilo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dicho todo ésto, creo que no es el momento para abrir debates sobre ésto, aunque habrá gente que aproveche este suceso para defender todo tipo de teorías...

No es el momento de debatir sobre ésto, ahora es el momento de AYUDAR a Japón en todo lo que necesite.

Para terminar, me han parecido penosas las palabras del Comisario Europeo de Energía, menos hablar, y más interesarse en como ayudarlos a poder controlar la situación  :Mad: 

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Esto lo llevo "temiendo" desde que empezó todo...
> 
> A todo lo que has añadido, sólo añadiría una cosa más.
> 
> Bastante es que una infraestructura, haya aguantado todo eso. Nuestro amigo perdiguera, dados sus conocimientos y su experiencia profesional, seguro nos puede hablar más profundo sobre el tema, pero que una infraestructura, por mucha norma sismorresistente que aplique, que aguante, a saber, un movimiento telúrico de 9.0 Ritcher, un tremendo tsunami y cientos de réplicas, muchas de ellas bastante fuertes, y que la central no se hiciera _añicos_ tras todo eso, creo que es todo un logro de la ingeniería y de la física.
> 
> Si dicen que la de la central de Garoña es similar a la de Fukushima, desde luego, duermo tranquilo 
> 
> Dicho todo ésto, creo que no es el momento para abrir debates sobre ésto, aunque habrá gente que aproveche este suceso para defender todo tipo de teorías...
> ...


Las instalaciones que albergan un reactor nuclear están calculadas para resistir muchísimo más de lo que podemos imaginar: terremotos, ataques aéreos, incendios extreriores, terrorismo etc..
El terremoto de Japón ha sido de una intensidad fuera de lo normal y aún así las estructuras han resistido.
Lo que ha fallado son los circuitos de refrigeración del reactor, todos, los habituales y los de reserva. Ése es el punto débil de una instalación nuclear.
Gran parte de los fallos en las instalaciones nucleares, por no decir la inmensa mayoría son por problemas de éstos circuitos, a pesar de que se emplean materiales con la máxima resistencia del mercado.
Sé que se está investigando en materiales más resistentes para su aplicación en estos menesteres.
Como bien dice Luján en algun mensaje de más arriba, el riesgo de ocurrir un evento está ligado proporcionalmente a la probabilidad de que ocurra.
Por poner un ejemplo burdo: si uno no nace, el riesgo de morir es nulo porque no hay probabilidad de que ocurra.
Luego viene el tema de la gravedad del suceso. Es evidente que el riesgo de padecer un suceso leve es mayor que el de padecer uno grave, genéricamente hablando.
Es decir que si pasas por debajo de una obra de una casa es más fácil que te caiga una china que un ladrillo, en el primer caso ni te enteras y en el segundo te puede llegar a matar.
Pero para que te caiga encima has de pasar por debajo para que comience a contar la probabilidad.
Esto que parece fácil de entender a algunos no le entra por la cabeza y buscan que la vida sea de riesgo cero y eso es imposible.
Como dice el refrán para hacer una tortilla hay que romper los huevos, pero eso no implica que además te manches la camisa; éste último riesgo es el que hay que evitar.
Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

> Las instalaciones que albergan un reactor nuclear están calculadas para resistir muchísimo más de lo que podemos imaginar: terremotos, ataques aéreos, incendios extreriores, terrorismo etc..
> El terremoto de Japón ha sido de una intensidad fuera de lo normal y aún así las estructuras han resistido.
> Lo que ha fallado son los circuitos de refrigeración del reactor, todos, los habituales y los de reserva. Ése es el punto débil de una instalación nuclear.
> Gran parte de los fallos en las instalaciones nucleares, por no decir la inmensa mayoría son por problemas de éstos circuitos, a pesar de que se emplean materiales con la máxima resistencia del mercado.
> Sé que se está investigando en materiales más resistentes para su aplicación en estos menesteres.
> Como bien dice Luján en algun mensaje de más arriba, el riesgo de ocurrir un evento está ligado proporcionalmente a la probabilidad de que ocurra.
> Por poner un ejemplo burdo: si uno no nace, el riesgo de morir es nulo porque no hay probabilidad de que ocurra.
> Luego viene el tema de la gravedad del suceso. Es evidente que el riesgo de padecer un suceso leve es mayor que el de padecer uno grave, genéricamente hablando.
> Es decir que si pasas por debajo de una obra de una casa es más fácil que te caiga una china que un ladrillo, en el primer caso ni te enteras y en el segundo te puede llegar a matar.
> ...


Lo malo en éste caso es que rompes los huevos, y si te manchas la camisa, mueres y dejas inhabitable toda tu comarca y encima te cargas las camisas de miles de personas.

 No es el momento de hablar en contra de las nucleares, tienen sus pros y sus contras, como todo. Pero tampoco lo es de alabar los seguras que son nuestras centrales, ya que un hecho imprevisto es como su propio nombre indica: imprevisto, y una vez que ocurre, las consecuencias son tremendas.

Seguro que en Japón, hasta la semana pasada, si planteas la seguridad de Fukushima te inundan de que si es supersegura, que si está preparada para tal y cual, y la realidad es que el gobierno japonés ya ha aceptado el nivel 6 que ayer mismo mucha gente decía que es una exageración perroflautística.

En fin, espero que los pobres japoneses sepan controlar lo que puedan y se termine la pesadilla.

Si hubiera ocurrido en Rusia, pensaría en fallos de mantenimiento, dejadez, etc... (que me perdonen los rusos), pero siendo en Japón, el asunto es distinto.

Habrá un antes y un después sin duda, por mucho que se niegue la evidencia.

----------


## CerroLorco

> Lo que no puede hacerse es plantear esas situaciones límite tan a la ligera.
> 
> Afortunadamente, los fallos técnicos son cada vez menos y de menor importancia, gracias a la redundancia de los elementos de seguridad.
> 
> Garoña es gemela de Fukushima en cuanto a su reactor, y es muy segura. Ha hecho falta un terremoto de 9º para dañarla considerablemente. Estos terremotos en España son muy (pero que muy) improbables. Por otro lado, Sólo hay una central nuclear en España que está al alcance de un tsunami, pero en una zona igualmente poco propensa a ellos.
> 
> En cuanto a los ataques terroristas, una simple bomba no haría más que cosquillas a una central nuclear. Para producir daños de consideración tendría que dañar la vasija del reactor, que se encuentra dentro de un edificio muy bien protegido, y/o dañar simultáneamente TODOS los circuitos de refrigeración y control.
> 
> Actualmente, España necesita de las centrales nucleares para generar electricidad. Es un hecho. Sólo si las renovables ampliaran su capacidad de generación se podría plantear el cierre de las que quedan.
> ...


Lo que he señalado en color NO es cierto. España tiene capacidad para suministrar la energía neceseria prescindiendo de las centrales nucleares, ya que son muchas la centrales de ciclo combinado y de carbón que o permanecen paradas o funciona pocas horas (las primeras) al día. Otra cosa es que se genere más CO2 o que la electricidad sea más cara. Yo prefiero pagar más por la electricidad a tener una central nuclear al lado de mi casa. No conozco a ningún partidario de esta energía que quiera que le coloquen una central donde vive.

----------


## Luján

> Lo que he señalado en color NO es cierto. España tiene capacidad para suministrar la energía neceseria prescindiendo de las centrales nucleares, ya que son muchas la centrales de ciclo combinado y de carbón que o permanecen paradas o funciona pocas horas (las primeras) al día. Otra cosa es que se genere más CO2 o que la electricidad sea más cara. Yo prefiero pagar más por la electricidad a tener una central nuclear al lado de mi casa. No conozco a ningún partidario de esta energía que quiera que le coloquen una central donde vive.



Pregúntale a los de Cofrentes, por ejemplo. Pero a los de allí de verdad, no a los "verdes" que se pasean todos los días por el pueblo y frente a la central.

Están la mar de contentos de tener la central.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pregúntale a los de Cofrentes, por ejemplo. Pero a los de allí de verdad, no a los "verdes" que se pasean todos los días por el pueblo y frente a la central.
> 
> Están la mar de contentos de tener la central.


 Eso no lo puedes decir alegremente.

La mayoría lo hacen porque trabajando en la central en cualquier cosita cobran un pastón, y con las subvenciones que les dan a los ayuntamientos se callan muchas bocas.

Pero, si no fuera peligroso, ¿por qué se cobran pluses tan sustanciosos por trabajar allí?

 Muchos de esos estómagos agradecidos son bastante inocentes.

 Conocí uno de Trillo que estaba tan contento porque por pintar en ciertas zonas de la central durante 1 hora le pagaba 100.000 pts del año 97, y no podía volver a entrar a realizar cualquier trabajo hasta pasados dos meses.
No sé, a lo mejor es que dentro de la central crece el dinero en las paredes y no saben lo que hacer con él.

----------


## ben-amar

> Eso no lo puedes decir alegremente.
> 
> La mayoría lo hacen porque trabajando en la central en cualquier cosita cobran un pastón, y con las subvenciones que les dan a los ayuntamientos se callan muchas bocas.
> 
> Pero, si no fuera peligroso, ¿por qué se cobran pluses tan sustanciosos por trabajar allí?
> 
>  Muchos de esos estómagos agradecidos son bastante inocentes.
> 
> *Conocí uno de Trillo que estaba tan contento porque por pintar en ciertas zonas de la central durante 1 hora le pagaba 100.000 pts del año 97, y no podía volver a entrar a realizar cualquier trabajo hasta pasados dos meses.*
> No sé, a lo mejor es que dentro de la central crece el dinero en las paredes y no saben lo que hacer con él.


Si eso fuese cierto quiere decir que los tecnicos de la central, o bien son muertos vivientes o solo trabajan una semana cada 2 meses.
¡¡¡Ridiculo!!! y falso
Hay que hablar con conocimiento de causa. No existe radiacion fuera de las instalaciones del nucleo. 
Se aprovechan ahora del accidente de la central japonesa para hacer demagogia barata contra el uso de la energia nuclear.
Luego sera ir contra las plantas de carbon porque contaminan y luego contra las solares y aerogeneradores por el impacto visual o la proteccion de las aves o por lo que se les ocurra.
Si os parece volvemos al candil, ¡ay, no; eso tambien contamina!

----------


## Luján

> Eso no lo puedes decir alegremente.
> 
> La mayoría lo hacen porque trabajando en la central en cualquier cosita cobran un pastón, y con las subvenciones que les dan a los ayuntamientos se callan muchas bocas.
> 
> Pero, si no fuera peligroso, ¿por qué se cobran pluses tan sustanciosos por trabajar allí?
> 
>  Muchos de esos estómagos agradecidos son bastante inocentes.
> 
>  Conocí uno de Trillo que estaba tan contento porque por pintar en ciertas zonas de la central durante 1 hora le pagaba 100.000 pts del año 97, y no podía volver a entrar a realizar cualquier trabajo hasta pasados dos meses.
> No sé, a lo mejor es que dentro de la central crece el dinero en las paredes y no saben lo que hacer con él.


Los pluses se pagan porque hay gente que tiene MIEDO. Y ese miedo se quita a base de dinero.

Yo he hablado con varios vecinos de Cofrentes las veces que he ido por allí, y no precisamente con los que trabajan en la central. Y no tienen problemas con ella. Lo más que dicen es: "Si sigue funcionando será porque está bien".

Ah!, y respecto a las térmicas paradas. No sé si lo sabrás, pero hay una cosa que se llama horas pico y horas valle. Si en las horas pico España necesita comprar electricidad a Francia (electricidad nuclear, por cierto) será porque aquí no hay suficiente generación, incluyendo esas térmicas que están paradas que se ponen a funcionar para cubrir la demanda.

Si pones a funcionar esas térmicas para suplir a las nucleares, ¿Qué ocurriría en las horas pico? Fácil: Necesitaríamos más importación de electricidad, con lo que las eléctricas reclamarían más subidas (subidas de verdad, nada de ajustes de tarifa) Ah, y las eléctricas de Francia poniéndose las botas.




> Si eso fuese cierto quiere decir que los tecnicos de la central, o bien son muertos vivientes o solo trabajan una semana cada 2 meses.
> ¡¡¡Ridiculo!!! y falso
> Hay que hablar con conocimiento de causa. No existe radiacion fuera de las instalaciones del nucleo. 
> Se aprovechan ahora del accidente de la central japonesa para hacer demagogia barata contra el uso de la energia nuclear.
> Luego sera ir contra las plantas de carbon porque contaminan y luego contra las solares y aerogeneradores por el impacto visual o la proteccion de las aves o por lo que se les ocurra.
> Si os parece volvemos al candil, ¡ay, no; eso tambien contamina!


No te pases Ben-amar.

Hay lugares fuera de la vasija estanca del reactor donde la radiación supera, levemente, a la natural, y como medida de precaución es lógico que los trabajadores pasen allí el menor tiempo posible. En la sala de control y los edificios secundarios (donde se encuentra el personal normalmente) la radiación es similar a la normal.


Personalmente no estoy en contra de las nucleares, pero reconozco que hay métodos más baratos y/o ecológicos de generar electricidad: hidráulica, eólica y solar. Pero lo que no se puede es pretender sustituir las nucleares con térmicas. El coste del gas+carbón+fuel necesario para producir lo que producen las nucleares es mayor que el coste del uranio que éstas usan.


La única solución para poder parar las nucleares españolas es invertir más y mejor en renovables. Sobre todo mejor.

----------


## sergi1907

El Colegio de Geólogos ha señalado que "el único riesgo potencial" para las centrales nucleares españolas son las inundaciones y no los terremotos, ya que ninguna de ellas está situada en las zonas de riesgo sísmico peninsular, aunque han abogado por actualizar los estudios existentes sobre los riesgos geológicos y sísmicos de las zonas de las centrales para "descartar cualquier duda" sobre su seguridad.

Así, el presidente del Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Geólogos (ICOG), Luis Suárez ha indicado que las áreas en las que se encuentran las centrales no son de riesgo sísmico y además España se localiza en "una zona de actividad sísmica moderada", por lo que "el único riesgo potencial serían las inundaciones que podrían inutilizar, en su caso, los sistemas de alimentación eléctrica de los mecanismos de refrigeración de la centrales nucleares".

No obstante, ha subrayado que hasta la fecha "no se ha producido ninguna alarma por ese motivo" como "tampoco se ha producido ningún terremoto de magnitud 6 o mayor en las áreas en las que están ubicadas" las centrales nucleares españolas. 

Sin embargo, desde el Colegio de Geólogos abogan por la "cautela" y piden que se actualicen los "mapas de riesgos naturales para precisar posibles áreas inundables" y los estudios geológicos, sísmicos y de posibles fallas activas, ya que actualmente se cuenta "con tecnologías más precisas para evaluar la peligrosidad sísmica de una zona determinada".

Cuando se decidió la ubicación de las centrales nucleares en los años 70, la empresa nacional Adaro de investigaciones mineras realizó estudios geológicos para su emplazamiento, basados en "la peligrosidad sísmica, fallas activas y otro tipo de cuestiones de tipo geológico", estudios que fueron actualizados en 1990 antes de la moratoria nuclear. Precisamente "se descartó la ubicación de una central en Rodalquilar, Almería, por encontrarse próxima a una zona de riesgo sísmico activo", manifiesta.

Por último Suárez recuerda que, ante el debate nuclear existente estos días, la apuesta energética del Colegio de Geólogos es la geotermia, "una energía limpia, segura, barata, autóctona e ilimitada". "España tiene un gran potencial geotérmico y deberíamos aprovecharlo", admite el responsable del ICOG. Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Geólogos (ICOG).

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20371

----------


## No Registrado

> Si eso fuese cierto quiere decir que los tecnicos de la central, o bien son muertos vivientes o solo trabajan una semana cada 2 meses.
> ¡¡¡Ridiculo!!! y falso
> Hay que hablar con conocimiento de causa. No existe radiacion fuera de las instalaciones del nucleo. 
> Se aprovechan ahora del accidente de la central japonesa para hacer demagogia barata contra el uso de la energia nuclear.
> Luego sera ir contra las plantas de carbon porque contaminan y luego contra las solares y aerogeneradores por el impacto visual o la proteccion de las aves o por lo que se les ocurra.
> Si os parece volvemos al candil, ¡ay, no; eso tambien contamina!


 Yo creo que estás muy exaltado.
 Hay zonas en una central en las cuales la radiación es más alta de lo normal, y por ello, una persona no es recomendable que se exponga más de un tiempo recomendado.

 Los técnicos suelen estar en salas fura de las zonas con más radiación, como es lógico, y además bien protegidas como es normal.

No es momento de discutir nucleares sí, nucleares no, sería injusto por el momento en que vivimos.
Pero lo que está claro es que hace pocos días, sólamente los franceses dijeron la verdad de lo que está ocurriendo hoy, y se les tachó de oportunistas, de querer comerse el mercado y de no sé cuantas cosas más.
 El problema de las nucleares viene por su extrema peligrosidad en caso de pérdida de control, y por el mantenimiento de los residuos. En el año 0 de nuestra era, muchas ciudades controladas por el imperio romano, tenían agua corriente y alcantarillado, cuando se entró en los años oscuros de la Edad Media, el atraso tecnológico fué tremendo.
Debemos de pensar que con la duración de la peligrosidad de los residuos nucleares les estamos pasando a nuestros descendientes a largo plazo desde el punto de vista humano, un problemón del 15, a no ser que la tecnología logre neutralizarlos, cosa a día de hoy poco probable.

Por tanto, no es el momento de exaltaciones como la tuya, si no de tener la cabeza fría y pensar que la nuclear no la podemos eliminar de un plumazo, pero que por el bien de todos hay que ir viendo alternativas a corto y medio plazo.
 Un coche en el 1900, los que había entonces, gastaba 30 litros de gasolina y andaba a 15 por hora (un ejemplo) hoy eso ha variado porque se ha investigado. Un tren en los años cuarenta permitía que te bajaras a coger espárragos, hoy van a 300 km/h.

Todo es ir avanzando.

Y tranquilízate, no pierdas los nervios y respeta a los demás en sus opiniones.

Hay que recordar cosas como éstas:

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/t...antica/685580/

----------


## No Registrado

http://www.elpais.com/graficos/inter...pepuint_1/Ges/

----------


## ben-amar

Para nada me encuentro exaltado, mas bien si que me he pasado, con la ironia y la afirmacion de aire totalmente limpio.
Bien es cierto que tampoco es como se dice de peligrosidad en cuanto al trabajo dentro de la central. Tampoco soy un ciego defensor de la energia nuclear, si que la considero por ahora necesaria.
Respeto siempre la opnion de los demas pero tampoco hagamos afirmaciones que no se ajustan tampoco a la realidad. Mis disculpas al ofendido.

----------


## CerroLorco

> Los pluses se pagan porque hay gente que tiene MIEDO. Y ese miedo se quita a base de dinero.
> 
> Yo he hablado con varios vecinos de Cofrentes las veces que he ido por allí, y no precisamente con los que trabajan en la central. Y no tienen problemas con ella. Lo más que dicen es: "Si sigue funcionando será porque está bien".
> 
> Ah!, y respecto a las térmicas paradas. No sé si lo sabrás, pero hay una cosa que se llama horas pico y horas valle. Si en las horas pico España necesita comprar electricidad a Francia (electricidad nuclear, por cierto) será porque aquí no hay suficiente generación, incluyendo esas térmicas que están paradas que se ponen a funcionar para cubrir la demanda.
> 
> Si pones a funcionar esas térmicas para suplir a las nucleares, ¿Qué ocurriría en las horas pico? Fácil: Necesitaríamos más importación de electricidad, con lo que las eléctricas reclamarían más subidas (subidas de verdad, nada de ajustes de tarifa) Ah, y las eléctricas de Francia poniéndose las botas.
> 
> 
> ...


Lo que he señalado en color rojo NO es cierto, si se compra energía a Francia es simplemente porque es más barata. La energía de las centrales nucleares no se puede regular adaptándose a la demanda. Como Francia obtiene un porcentaje importante de sus necesidades a través de centrales nucleares, cuando  la demanda es inferior a la producción o se pierde o se vende a otro país a precio de saldo. Le informo que España exporta más energía eléctrica que la que importa y estos intercambios se producen por una cuestión económica no por una necesidad de energía. Las compañías eléctricas prefieren parar sus centrales y comprar energía barata.
Por otro lado yo no he dicho en ningún momento que los pueblos vecinos de las centrales nucleares estén descontetos con las mismas. Ningún perro muerde al amo que le da de comer. Lo que dije y cito textualmente fue que "No conozco a ningún partidario de esta energía que quiera que le coloquen una central donde vive". Es una hipótesis futura.

----------


## CerroLorco

> El Colegio de Geólogos ha señalado que "el único riesgo potencial" para las centrales nucleares españolas son las inundaciones y no los terremotos, ya que ninguna de ellas está situada en las zonas de riesgo sísmico peninsular, aunque han abogado por actualizar los estudios existentes sobre los riesgos geológicos y sísmicos de las zonas de las centrales para "descartar cualquier duda" sobre su seguridad.
> 
> Así, el presidente del Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Geólogos (ICOG), Luis Suárez ha indicado que las áreas en las que se encuentran las centrales no son de riesgo sísmico y además España se localiza en "una zona de actividad sísmica moderada", por lo que "el único riesgo potencial serían las inundaciones que podrían inutilizar, en su caso, los sistemas de alimentación eléctrica de los mecanismos de refrigeración de la centrales nucleares".
> 
> No obstante, ha subrayado que hasta la fecha "no se ha producido ninguna alarma por ese motivo" como "tampoco se ha producido ningún terremoto de magnitud 6 o mayor en las áreas en las que están ubicadas" las centrales nucleares españolas. 
> 
> Sin embargo, desde el Colegio de Geólogos abogan por la "cautela" y piden que se actualicen los "mapas de riesgos naturales para precisar posibles áreas inundables" y los estudios geológicos, sísmicos y de posibles fallas activas, ya que actualmente se cuenta "con tecnologías más precisas para evaluar la peligrosidad sísmica de una zona determinada".
> 
> Cuando se decidió la ubicación de las centrales nucleares en los años 70, la empresa nacional Adaro de investigaciones mineras realizó estudios geológicos para su emplazamiento, basados en "la peligrosidad sísmica, fallas activas y otro tipo de cuestiones de tipo geológico", estudios que fueron actualizados en 1990 antes de la moratoria nuclear. Precisamente "se descartó la ubicación de una central en Rodalquilar, Almería, por encontrarse próxima a una zona de riesgo sísmico activo", manifiesta.
> ...


Dios nos libre de los expertos, ya sean geólogos, en energía nuclear, solar, eólica, etc. Todos barren para casa y la objetividad y en consecuencia la INFORMACIÓN, brilla por su ausencia. Tengo costumbre de antes de leer artículos de expertos consultar en "SAN GOOGLE" quién les paga.

----------


## Salut

> ^^ Pues si, parece que resulta que a todas las nucleares les va a ocurrir lo mismo que a las de Japón.


No, pero estamos viendo que al menos en las más antiguas no es algo tan improbable como nos venían diciendo. Y con que le pase a una sola más, resulta un riesgo inasumible para la sociedad.

A la hora de evaluar riesgos, no sólo se debe tener en cuenta la probabilidad de un incidente, sino también su magnitud. Y la magnitud del riesgo nuclear es infinitamente superior a lo que podemos asumir -de allí que los Estados acaben eximiendo a los operadores nucleares de tener que contratar seguros de responsabilidad civil por encima de aprox. 1.000 millones de -.





> Parece que los terremotos de magnitud 8,9 o 9 y los tsunamis de altura de olas de 10m. están al orden del día repartidos por toda la geografía terrestre. (ironía por si alguien no la entiende)


Pues no, no se producen por todo el mundo... pero tampoco todas las centrales del mundo están diseñadas para soportar terremotos tan fuertes.

De hecho, la OIEA recomienda diseños que resistan periodos de retorno de al menos 10.000 años. Con vida útil de 50 años, la probabilidad de incidente de una única central sólo por terremoto es del 0,5% ¿Te parece poca probabilidad, habida cuenta que Chernobil mató a unas 200.000 personas? 

Suerte de las redundancias y margenes de seguridad, porque con esas cifras uno no es que se pueda sentir muy seguro.





> ¡Cuántos hay que se aprovechan para pescar en ríos revueltos!.
> ¡Cuánta desinformación se nos suministra!.
> A veces dan ganas de apagar ciertos medios de desinformación.
> Seamos, aunque sea por una vez nada más, un poco más serios.


No, no se aprovechan de ríos revueltos... sino que se reafirman en algo que llevan diciendo desde hace 4 décadas, sin que les hicieran caso: que la energía nuclear tiene riesgos de magnitud excesiva, y que para más INRI hay ciertos diseños antiguos que disparan la probabilidad del riesgo.

Y ese mismo sistema de refrigeración en el que han fallado estrepitosamente las redundancias es el que tenemos en Garoña. Y no han tenido uno, sino 4 accidentes graves a la vez y un buen puñado de incidentes en otras centrales. Da mucho que pensar sobre la supuesta "seguridad".

----------


## Salut

> Garoña es gemela de Fukushima en cuanto a su reactor, y es muy segura. Ha hecho falta un terremoto de 9º para dañarla considerablemente.


No, no ha hecho falta un terremoto de 9º para dañarla, porque lo que la ha dañado ha sido el tsunami -que se puede dar por muchas otras razones-.

Y la secuencia de hechos es de lo más simple: la ola ha arrasado con la subestación de fuera -que alimenta el sistema ordinario de refrigeración-, y el agua salada ha inutilizado los motores del sistema de refrigeración auxiliar.

¿Sabes cómo se hace lo mismo en España? [_NOTA: simplificando en exceso, pero muy visual_] Pues echándole azúcar el depósito de combustible y poniendo luego una bomba en la subestación[/i] [_/NOTA_]

Aquí se pasan la vida diciendonos que las nucleares son muy seguras, porque no te puedes cargar el edificio de contención de un bombazo. Pero con cierta formación e información -buena parte de los planos de las centrales *son públicos*- y una mente perversa puedes encontrar puntos débiles (normalmente, el sistema de refrigeración) y atacarlos. 

Y el diseño de Fukushima -idéntico al de Garoña- ha demostrado ser muy muy débil.





> Estos terremotos en España son muy (pero que muy) improbables.


Como ya he comentado antes, en España no han hecho las mismas adaptaciones de Fukushima para aumentar la sismorresistencia. Aquí tal vez bastara con uno de 7º (habría que mirar los datos públicos al respecto). 

De todas formas, ha sido el tsunami el que se ha cargado la central.





> Por otro lado, Sólo hay una central nuclear en España que está al alcance de un tsunami, pero en una zona igualmente poco propensa a ellos.


Las centrales que no están pegadas al mar, están cerca de un río. De hecho es este uno de los factores que van a revisar, ahora que los calzones del sector nuclear tienen un incómodo y maloliente "peso extra".





> Actualmente, España necesita de las centrales nucleares para generar electricidad. Es un hecho. Sólo si las renovables ampliaran su capacidad de generación se podría plantear el cierre de las que quedan.


Falso. Hay capacidad instalada más que suficiente para sustituir el 100% de la generación eléctrica sin despeinarnos.

Otra cosa muy distinta es que lo consideremos un despilfarro económico -tampoco lo sería tanto- y que asumamos el riesgo de continuar funcionando 10 o 15 años más con el parque actual.

Lo que me parece fuera de toda discusión, es la necesidad de quitarse Garoña de enmedio IPSO FACTO.

----------


## perdiguera

> No, pero estamos viendo que al menos en las más antiguas no es algo tan improbable como nos venían diciendo. Y con que le pase a una sola más, resulta un riesgo inasumible para la sociedad.


No es riesgo serían en todo caso consecuencias.




> A la hora de evaluar riesgos, no sólo se debe tener en cuenta la probabilidad de un incidente, sino también su magnitud. Y la magnitud del riesgo nuclear es infinitamente superior a lo que podemos asumir -de allí que los Estados acaben eximiendo a los operadores nucleares de tener que contratar seguros de responsabilidad civil por encima de aprox. 1.000 millones de -.


Siguen siendo consecuencias.




> Pues no, no se producen por todo el mundo... pero tampoco todas las centrales del mundo están diseñadas para soportar terremotos tan fuertes.


Yo no lo sé ciertamente, pero creo que en España no se han alcanzado nunca terremotos de 7 o más grados. Y la escala es exponencial.




> De hecho, la OIEA recomienda diseños que resistan periodos de retorno de al menos 10.000 años. Con vida útil de 50 años, la probabilidad de incidente de una única central sólo por terremoto es del 0,5% ¿Te parece poca probabilidad, habida cuenta que Chernobil mató a unas 200.000 personas?


Aparte que la probabilidad se medía en tanto por uno, cuando yo estudiaba, lo de Chernobil que tiene que ver con lo que pasa en las centrales españolas.
Si han de resistir periodos de retorno de al menos 10.000 años la probabilidad de rotura total es bastante menor de 0,005.




> Suerte de las redundancias y margenes de seguridad, porque con esas cifras uno no es que se pueda sentir muy seguro.


¿En qué quedamos, son seguras o no?




> No, no se aprovechan de ríos revueltos... sino que se reafirman en algo que llevan diciendo desde hace 4 décadas, sin que les hicieran caso: que la energía nuclear tiene riesgos de magnitud excesiva, y que para más INRI hay ciertos diseños antiguos que disparan la probabilidad del riesgo.


En todo caso los diseños antiguos, y no estoy muy seguro de ello, serán menos resistentes pero no han fallado ni disparan nada.




> Y ese mismo sistema de refrigeración en el que han fallado estrepitosamente las redundancias es el que tenemos en Garoña. Y no han tenido uno, sino 4 accidentes graves a la vez y un buen puñado de incidentes en otras centrales. Da mucho que pensar sobre la supuesta "seguridad


Ha habido 4 accidentes porque eran 4 los grupos que estaban en funcionamiento y otros parados por mantenimiento, que no han sufrido ningún daño, parece. En España lo máximo son dos grupos por central y no tengo noticias de que hayan sufrido recientemente el más mínimo percance en forma de fuga.
En fín que la energía nuclear desde mi punto de vista no es la mejor pero la prefiero a la de gas, fuel y carbón, con la reglamentación actual.

----------


## Salut

> Bastante es que una infraestructura, haya aguantado todo eso. Nuestro amigo perdiguera, dados sus conocimientos y su experiencia profesional, seguro nos puede hablar más profundo sobre el tema, pero que una infraestructura, por mucha norma sismorresistente que aplique, que aguante, a saber, un movimiento telúrico de 9.0 Ritcher, un tremendo tsunami y cientos de réplicas, muchas de ellas bastante fuertes, y que la central no se hiciera _añicos_ tras todo eso, creo que es todo un logro de la ingeniería y de la física.


Todo un logro de la ingeniería, y todo un fracaso del más mínimo sentido común el construir una central nuclear precisamente allí.





> Si dicen que la de la central de Garoña es similar a la de Fukushima, desde luego, duermo tranquilo


Yo duermo bastante inseguro sabiendo que los ingenieros nucleares pueden llegar a ser tan estúpidos de construir encima de una falla como esa.

Respecto a la seguridad de Garoña, me remito a los mensajes anteriores: ha fallado la presunta "redundancia" del sistema de refrigeración.

¿Sabes qué es lo más grave? Que los bichos estos son incapaces de mantener la estabilidad por sí solos. A una central de ciclo combinado le cortas el gas y aquí paz y después gloria. A una central nuclear la abandonas (por el motivo X, Y o Z) y salta por los aires irremediablemente.

Si algo nos enseña la historia, es que los periodos de estabilidad y paz social son la excepción y no la norma. Hay que hacerselo ver, si se confía ciegamente en que tendremos paz durante cientos de años -o miles, según cómo quede el todavía irresoluble tema de los residuos-.

----------


## Salut

> No es riesgo serían en todo caso consecuencias.


Debemos de estar usando lenguajes distintos, porque a mi lo que me ha enseñado es que el riesgo no incluye sólo la probabilidad de que suceda un determinado evento, sino también de la magnitud del desastre.

Igual es que yo lo he aprendido mas del mundillo de las aseguradoras, mientras que en tu caso imagino que viene del mundo ingenieril (donde, según recuerdo de la asignatura de materiales, se mira más desde un punto de vista llamemosle "binario": fallo / no fallo).




> Yo no lo sé ciertamente, pero creo que en España no se han alcanzado nunca terremotos de 7 o más grados. Y la escala es exponencial.


La pregunta es más bien para qué terremoto han diseñado las centrales de aquí... además, hay otros muchos riesgos.





> Aparte que la probabilidad se medía en tanto por uno, cuando yo estudiaba, lo de Chernobil que tiene que ver con lo que pasa en las centrales españolas.
> 
> Si han de resistir periodos de retorno de al menos 10.000 años la probabilidad de rotura total es bastante menor de 0,005.


Perdona si lo expresé de forma inadecuada. Probabilidad de 0,01% anual -si estoy aplicando la fórmula de cálculo adecuada, coincide practicamente con periodos de retorno de 10.000 años-. 

Aplicando la misma ecuación, también sale prácticamente 0,5% para vida útil de 50 años

RIESGO(t) = 1 - e ^ (- t / periodo de retorno)

RIESGO(1) = 1 - e ^ (- 1 / 10.000) = 0,000099995 = aprox. 0,0001
RIESGO(50) = 1 - e ^ (-50 / 10.000) = 0,004987521 = aprox. 0,005 







> En todo caso los diseños antiguos, y no estoy muy seguro de ello, serán menos resistentes pero no han fallado ni disparan nada.


Es que el riesgo está muy concentrado en los reactores viejos.

Y sí que está más que claro que ha fallado la redundancia, y no sólo en uno, sino en cuatro reactores. Otros muchos ha tenido incidencias preocupantes, aunque por suerte se ha conseguido gestionar a tiempo.





> Ha habido 4 accidentes porque eran 4 los grupos que estaban en funcionamiento y otros parados por mantenimiento, que no han sufrido ningún daño, parece.


Todos los reactores entraron en parada de emergencia. El problema es que incluso apagados necesitan refrigeración. Y no sólo los recien apagados, porque de los reactores que están dando problemas había unos apagados tiempo antes del terremoto... 

Fíjate, que ahora uno de los problemas más grandes lo tienen en una piscina de material gastado, que sigue emitiendo calor a puntapala. Este material necesita años y años para alcanzar niveles de temperatura mínimamente decentes.




> En España lo máximo son dos grupos por central y no tengo noticias de que hayan sufrido recientemente el más mínimo percance en forma de fuga.


Ascó es el último de ellos -aunque por suerte no parece haber dañado a nadie-. Y nos enteramos del asunto con 6 meses de retraso, "por la prensa" como quien dice. ¡Olé la transparencia!





> En fín que la energía nuclear desde mi punto de vista no es la mejor pero la prefiero a la de gas, fuel y carbón, con la reglamentación actual.


Yo las nucleares nuevas (no las del pleistoceno como Garoña) las prefiero al fuel y el carbón... pero también estas tecnologías están siendo expulsadas del sistema eléctrico a marchas forzadas.

Y desde luego, los representantes de esta industria en España se han vuelto a cubrir de gloria minimizando el asunto. Cualquiera se fía ahora de ellos... 

En realidad, aunque en este hilo hableis de "buitreo" y "alarmismo", es la propia industria nuclear la que está cavando su tumba. *Por mentirosa*.

----------


## Salut

> Si hubiera ocurrido en Rusia, pensaría en fallos de mantenimiento, dejadez, etc... (que me perdonen los rusos), pero siendo en Japón, el asunto es distinto.
> 
> Habrá un antes y un después sin duda, por mucho que se niegue la evidencia.


Yo no pondría la mano en el fuego por una corporación japonesa (siempre han andado de mangoneos con su Gobierno), y muchísimo menos de la TEPCO después de lo de Kashiwazaki.

http://lapizarradeyuri.blogspot.com/...del-mundo.html

Estamos acostumbrados a "la calidad japonesa" por sus artículos de exportación. El mercado interno es mucho más triste, a estos efectos.

----------


## No Registrado

> Yo no pondría la mano en el fuego por una corporación japonesa (siempre han andado de mangoneos con su Gobierno), y muchísimo menos de la TEPCO después de lo de Kashiwazaki.
> 
> http://lapizarradeyuri.blogspot.com/...del-mundo.html
> 
> Estamos acostumbrados a "la calidad japonesa" por sus artículos de exportación. El mercado interno es mucho más triste, a estos efectos.


 Impresionante todas las respuestas.

¿No serás el propio Yuri? Le seguía en foros y escribes casi igual.

----------


## ramon

Propongo echen un vistazo a la pág http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terremo...Lisboa_de_1755 y observen como no hace tanto sí tuvo lugar un terremoto de aprox. 8-9 grados de intensidad a 300 kms de Lisboa o sea 500-600 kms de distancia de la central Almaraz I y II. No pretendo lanzar mensajes alarmistas sino aportar datos que cuestionen esa supuesta escasez de riesgos de nuestras centrales nucleares.

----------


## No Registrado

Japón ya ha admitido el nivel 5. Ha salido llorando en público el responsable de Fukushima. Se han detectado niveles letales en los alrededores de la central.
 Muchas empresas están trasladando sus sedes a Osaka y algunos gobiernos ya no se fían de la veracidad de las informaciones de tranquilidad.
 Se ha conseguido restablecer el suministro eléctrico a Fukushima I, aunque expertos opinan que la situación puede estar sin control, ya que es imposible acercarse a los reactores sin recibir radiación letal. Francia va aenviar robots resistentes a la radioactividad.

Interesantes entrevistas a expertos en el canal 24 horas, ayer a uno del Ciemat, calvo, que decía que no pasaba nada y que desearía estar en Fukushima ahora mismo. Antesdeayer otro, catedrático en la materia, experto conocedor de Trillo que opinaba que la situación estaba fuera de control y que parte de los núcleos estaban fundidos y las vasijas dañadas.
 Me convenció más el segundo el que decía que no pintaba bien.

 En definitiva, un desastre de una magnitud tal que no se puede ya ocultar, y que va a marcar un antes y un después en el uso de éste tipo de energía sin ninguna duda.

----------


## Salut

@ramón: Es de esperar que si se repitiera el terremoto de Lisboa, las centrales que comentas aguanten. A mí, visto lo visto, me preocupa un tanto más el tema de la refrigeración... en especial de las centrales construidas en la costa (en España, únicamente Vandellós).

Por cierto, que en el Mediterráneo los tsunamis son más frecuentes de lo que pudiera uno imaginarse. En el archipiélago balear se sufre cada año o dos alguna _rissaga_ -tsunamis de uno o dos metros-, bien sea por terremotos en Argelia, bien por algunos colapsos de plataforma continental que se producen en el Mar Balear (Mediterráneo occidental). Más alejado en el tiempo, tenemos el dramático precedente del volcán Santorini, que se dice inspiró el mito de la Atlántida con sus olas de hasta 150 m de altura -el 2º mayor tsunami documentado-.

Pero tampoco hay que dramatizar esos eventos, teniendo una amenaza mucho más tangible:




> *Los servicios de inteligencia advierten de que las nucleares españolas son vulnerables
> Aseguran que de producirse un ataque terrorista contra una planta sería "devastador"* 
> 
> Los servicios de información antiterrorista (CNI, Policía y Guardia Civil) han advertido en varias ocasiones al Gobierno de la vulnerabilidad de las centrales nucleares ante un posible ataque terrorista y anticipado que de producirse sería el más "devastador". La seguridad interior de estas instalaciones corresponde a las empresas propietarias, está en manos de compañías privadas y las mejoras de los últimos años son insuficientes y mejorables, según informes de inteligencia remitidos al ejecutivo.
> 
> [...]


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_18/Tes

Esto, una guerra total o un episodio de colapso social que lleve al abandono de la gestión de las centrales puede llevar a una gravísima contaminación que persistiría cientos de miles de años. Apañados vamos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero tampoco hay que dramatizar esos eventos, teniendo una amenaza mucho más tangible:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_18/Tes


Bueno, esto tiene solución...

Una batería antiaérea o misiles Mistral o Nasams para evitar ataques suicidas desde el aire...

Y para evitar ataques desde tierra, muy simple, guardias en el perímetro de la central, y todo aquel que se salte el vallado de seguridad, vaya cableado o no, lleve una mochila bomba o no, que los guardias le den el alto. Si no hace caso, que disparen a matar.

----------


## No Registrado

> Bueno, esto tiene solución...
> 
> Una batería antiaérea o misiles Mistral o Nasams para evitar ataques suicidas desde el aire...
> 
> Y para evitar ataques desde tierra, muy simple, guardias en el perímetro de la central, y todo aquel que se salte el vallado de seguridad, vaya cableado o no, lleve una mochila bomba o no, que los guardias le den el alto. Si no hace caso, que disparen a matar.


 No, lamentablemente no es solución.

Primero, acertar desde el aire con un avión, imagino que te refieres a eso, es tremendamente difícil si es en el suelo, no creo que un ataque terrorista tuviera éxito así.

 Tampoco con una mochila, demasiado evidente. Ni con un coche suicida, hay varias barreras hasta la zona clave.

 Lo más delicado, es como han dicho, la refrigeración.

 Cuando he ido a Almaraz y he visto en vivo el pequeño embalse (que se llena con agua de Valdecañas a través de una tubería) con un muro cortándolo a lo largo, con presa a unos metros por encima del tajo y a otros pocos de distancia, sin vigilancia ninguna al igual que la tubería de llenado, se te ponen los pelos de punta pensando (antes de fukushima) en una fallo de refrigeración.

----------


## Salut

Si, F. Lázaro... normalmente, todo tiene algún tipo de solución. Eso sí: todo lo que hayas previsto, y todo lo que te parezca estadísticamente relevante y responda bien al coste/beneficio. A partir de allí, pueden fallar muchas cosas.

Creo que nos vendría muy bien ser plenamente conscientes de que la seguridad al 100% no existe ni existirá jamás. Los humanos somos extremadamente dados al fallo. Así que no deberíamos jugar a ser Dios, porque se nos puede ir de las manos.

Por cierto, otra nota interesante:




> *Los parques eólicos japoneses siguen en pie
> Aunque el transporte de energía sigue siendo un desafío en Japón, ningún aerogenerador ha sufrido daños por el terremoto y el posterior tsunami que asoló el país el viernes pasado, ha confirmado Kuga Iwata, director de la Secretaría de la Asociación Japonesa de Energía Eólica, a nuestro corresponsal en Estados Unidos, Dan McCue.*
> 
> Según Kuga Iwata, una encuesta telefónica inicial a los 119 miembros de la Asociación –empresas y municipios relacionados con la energía del viento– todas las instalaciones eólicas en el país siguen en funcionamiento tras el desastre. “En nuestra historia, los terremotos y los tsunamis son muy comunes, así que estamos preparados”, ha asegurado Iwata en una entrevista por correo electrónico. *Japón tiene 2.304 MW eólicos instalados, después de añadir 221 MW en 2010*.
> 
> “El área en ruinas se limita a la zona norte de Japón”, continuó Iwata. “Tokio no sufrió ningún daño, a excepción de los cortes temporales de electricidad”. La empresa *EcoPower, que opera más de 109 parques eólicos en todo Japón, sobre todo en las zonas costeras*, informó que sus operaciones sí se paralizaron durante el terremoto, pero pasado ese momento todos sus parques eólicos han sido considerados seguros.  “Poco a poco iremos operando todas las plantas con normalidad y nos gustaría contribuir a resolver los problemas actuales que sufre el país”, ha señalado la empresa en un comunicado. 
> 
> Japan Wind Development Company, el tercer generador de energía eólica del país, ha dicho que sus parques no sufrieron daños durante el terremoto y que también ha verificado la seguridad de todos sus empleados. La compañía también confirmó que sigue adelante con su proyecto de demostración de redes inteligentes, una inversión de 1.200 millones de dólares en Rokkasho, en Aomori, al norte de Japón.
> 
> ...


http://www.energias-renovables.com/e...14638/botid/3/

----------


## No Registrado

A Francisco Castejón, habla bastante de fusión nuclear, y creo que pone los puntos sobre la íes.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyp_4LBQPyw&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

----------


## No Registrado

Hay otra variable que puede desencadenar una tragedia nuclear, y que es la más posible de las barajadas hasta ahora.
Esta variable no se puede controlar, y en España hay algunos precedentes, como el escape de Vandellós y la fuga del reactor para pruebas que hay en Madrid, en la Ciudad Universitaria, que aún tiene cientos de bidones con lodo radiactivo y verduras que recogieron mintiendo y que están almacenados en El Cabril. Las mentiras sobre los fallos de segridad no se pueden descubrir hasta que ocurre algo, y ya no hay remedio.
 Muy poca gente duda de la eficiencia japonesa, pero...:
http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/12/2011...o-5268574.html

Y cosas tremendamente inmorales como ésta noticia del 2003:

http://www.elmundo.es/cronica/2003/399/1055060977.html


 Seguramente dirán: "No, en España eso no ocurre, para nada, es totalmente seguro". "Los niveles de segurídad son altíiiisimos" "Eres un perroflauta", etc, etc...

 Pero la triste verdad es que sí ha ocurrido, ambas cosas.

----------


## Luján

> Hay otra variable que puede desencadenar una tragedia nuclear, y que es la más posible de las barajadas hasta ahora.
> Esta variable no se puede controlar, y en España hay algunos precedentes, como el escape de Vandellós y la fuga del reactor para pruebas que hay en Madrid, en la Ciudad Universitaria, que aún tiene cientos de bidones con lodo radiactivo y verduras que recogieron mintiendo y que están almacenados en El Cabril. Las mentiras sobre los fallos de segridad no se pueden descubrir hasta que ocurre algo, y ya no hay remedio.
>  Muy poca gente duda de la eficiencia japonesa, pero...:
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/12/2011...o-5268574.html
> 
> Y cosas tremendamente inmorales como ésta noticia del 2003:
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/cronica/2003/399/1055060977.html
> 
> ...


En el segundo enlace que pones dice esto:




> EN ESPAÑA SE UTILIZAN ROBOTS      PACO REGO   
> Elías Fernández acaba de conocer, por el  periodista, que a los mendigos japoneses se les utiliza como mano de  obra barata en la limpieza radiactiva de las centrales atómicas del  país. «¡Qué barbaridad!», es lo primero que sale de su boca. Este  experto en seguridad de la central nuclear de Garoña, en Burgos, tampoco  alcanza a entender cómo, con la tecnología disponible y los controles  radiológicos exigidos en todo el mundo, las empresas nucleares se  prestan a «consentir unas operaciones que, según los casos, entrañan un  elevado riesgo tanto para la salud de los trabajadores como para la  integridad de la planta».
> 
> 
> En las ocho plantas nucleares que actualmente funcionan en nuestro país,  el personal encargado de limpiar las áreas contaminadas o de potencial  riesgo radiactivo ha de pasar previamente por un curso de formación  obligatorio, que imparten los propios expertos de la instalación. Lo  dice la ley. Es más, puntualiza Santiago San Antonio, director general  del Foro Nuclear Español: «Todos los trabajos de limpieza se realizan  bajo la supervisión de los servicios de protección radiológica de la  central».
> 
> 
> Son precisamente estos equipos los que se encargan de velar por la  seguridad de los empleados, de modo que ningún operario, durante el  tiempo de descontaminación radiactiva, corra peligro. Lo exigen así las  normas internacionales de protección radiológica, asumidas por toda  industria nuclear civil. Por eso la extrañeza de los expertos españoles  aún es mayor, por cuanto en las tareas de limpieza más arriesgadas -caso  del reactor de una central y zonas adyacentes- es práctica habitual el  uso de robots manipulados a distancia por personal cualificado y  aspiradoras de gran potencia.«Aquí no hay fregonas, ni cubos con  detergente, ni bayetas», explica Elías Fernández. «Absolutamente nadie  entra en contacto directo con material radiactivo».
> 
> ...


Así pues, en la *misma fuente* que citas se dice claramente que lo de contratar indigentes no pasa en España.

Respecto a lo de mentir en informes oficiales, dudo que ninguna gran empresa esté libre de ese pecado.

No sé de dónde sacas que ambas cosas han pasado en España. Una sí la creo, la otra, no. Y el artículo que citas lo dice así.

----------


## No Registrado

Mi comentario está mal construído porque da a entender que se utilizan mendigos de forma habitual en España. y yo no tengo constancia de eso.

De lo que sí tengo constancia, como se dice en un mensaje anterior, es de que en José Cabrera se ha contratado gente para hacer trabajos menores, de los que puede hacer cualquiera, sin decirles que era al lado del reactor, y que ese tiempo que han estado allí se lo han pagado a precio de oro.

Personalmente conozco a dos, que no tenían nada que ver con la central, tenía que pasar un tiempo entre entrada y entrada, les daban un buzo de plástico blanco y una mascarilla, guantes y gafas, lo que hacían principalmente era pintar.

 Allí no hacía falta buscar mendigos, tampoco creo que encontraran muchos, con decir el pastón que iban a cobrar por un rato de trabajo, había tortazos entre gente del mundo de la albañilería, agricultura, etc...

 Sí es cierto que en los últimos años no se ha repetido.


 Pero no te pienses que somos superiores a los japoneses ni a nadia. En Japón, al ocurrir la desgracia, sale todo. Aquí esperemos que no pase nada, pero no me creo que seamos la perfección que se nos dice.

----------

